# Need Advice-Available Jobs for a sales professional



## MalithDisala (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello members, I’ve searched but I couldn’t find anything related to this topic but couldn’t find any.
I am 27 years old Sales and Marketing professional with 07 years of marketing experience, I have the professional post graduate diploma in Marketing (graduated in 2014) from chartered institute of Marketing (CIM-UK) I need to know what are the opportunities that are available in Singapore for a sales and Marketing guy like me and what kind of Salaries that I can go for?

All of your replied will be highly appreciated.

Thank you all,
Malith Disala


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

MalithDisala said:


> Hello members, I&#146;ve searched but I couldn&#146;t find anything related to this topic but couldn&#146;t find any.
> I am 27 years old Sales and Marketing professional with 07 years of marketing experience, I have the professional post graduate diploma in Marketing (graduated in 2014) from chartered institute of Marketing (CIM-UK) I need to know what are the opportunities that are available in Singapore for a sales and Marketing guy like me and what kind of Salaries that I can go for?
> 
> All of your replied will be highly appreciated.
> ...


Sales and marketing jobs are not encouraged for foreigners by the Ministry of Manpower, unless you can secure a higher paying job. Especially with a diploma. 

You need to build your networking skills to find opportunities


----------

